# Saddle fitter in Kent



## celesteyates (14 September 2008)

I have just bought a second hand saddle and am in need of a saddle fitter that can travel to south east kent? I have two people in mind which are andrew reilly as i had him previously and clive bending? Hopefully i am only going to need the flocking altered but want to know i am getting someone trustworthy out. Would really appreciate first hand suggestions from people and an idea on price? Thanks.


----------



## pootler (14 September 2008)

Clive Bending sold me an Ideal saddle saying the one my horse had didn't fit.  Unfortunately I wasn't very clued up at the time.  The saddle he replaced was a Kieffer GP which is adjustable, it could have been adjusted to fit my horse but he chose to sell me a brand new Ideal.  At the time I didn't realise the Kieffer was fully adjustable but as a saddle fitter he should have known this and in my opinion he should have told me that too.

I know it could have been adjusted because I have since had it re-fitted to two different horses without issue.  I didn't use Clive again, nor could I recommend him based on this experience.


----------



## celesteyates (14 September 2008)

OMG thats not good and i literally just this second booked with him. Think i will be cancelling that appointment as i am most worried about a saddler coming out and trying to sell me one of theirs without bothering with mine. Ah this is so stressful!!


----------



## pootler (14 September 2008)

It's so hard to know what to do isn't it.  I actually ended up doing the Society of Master Saddlers foundation course in saddle fitting because I got sick and tired of being unhappy with the fit of my saddle but not feeling confident enough to disagree with the saddler.

All I can say is this, if you chose a person who has the master saddle fitter qualification you will have some form of comeback.  If they aren't a member of the SMS you have to take your chances if you have an issue.

Here is the link to the Master Saddlers site http://www.mastersaddlers.co.uk/ it's worth spending a few moments reading the section on saddle fitting and finding a fitter.

I think that when you phone a fitter one of the first things you should ask is their qualifications.  I'm sure in other areas of the country there are people who are really good but not qualified - my experience of fitters in the South East has not reflected that.

Good luck


----------



## celesteyates (14 September 2008)

Thank you for your respons pottler. When i ask for qualifications what is it i am looking for? I have no clue when it comes to saddle fitting and if i had the funds would go and do a course straight away myself! I was considering a master saddle as there is one i previously had on my old horse and so you suggesting that confirms it was a good idea of mine.


----------



## arneypie (15 September 2008)

Kirsty oxby all the way shes fab


----------



## Lillo (15 September 2008)

Peter Husbands is very good. He's based in Ryarsh.


----------



## alsxx (15 September 2008)

Second Peter Husband, he is very thorough, i have his number if you want. He came out to me at Sevenoaks. I had a fitter off of the master saddlers website who I would never use again after selling me a completely unsuitable and ill-fitting saddle, combined with absolutely no desire to come back out and put it right. Happy for people to pm if they want to know who, but wont post on here.


----------



## Crazy_Caz (15 September 2008)

Hi

Thats a shame about Clive Bending - I had heard only good things about him....  But I have also heard bad comments about Kirsty Oxby.....  

I have used Howard at the Saddlery and Gunroom for quite a few of our saddles until recently was very pleased (reasons for which I will not put on a public forum)

So I am now trying Ted at Woldingham.....he is booked to come out this week....


----------



## celesteyates (15 September 2008)

I have now booked with andrew reilly who i had in the past. If anyone know anything bad or good about him would be much appreciated? the earliest he could come out was the 2nd october so im taking this as a good sign that he is booked up unlike ken lyndon dyke who was able to do me just three days later when i rang him which was on a saturday being the busiest of all days i would of assumed. Kinda made me worried as to why he wasnt so busy if supposedly so good. Thanks for everyones input so far it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dovorian (15 September 2008)

Have you tried Karen at Saddle Rack in Hawkinge?  I've heard only good reports.


----------



## Seahorse (15 September 2008)

I like Andrew Reilly he's been out and fitted my horses saddles and they've been fine.


----------



## cyearsley (16 September 2008)

Peter husband is the ONLY saddler in Kent i would use.......maybe an extreme opinion but through personal experience so guess i can say it!


----------



## celesteyates (16 September 2008)

Yea i am going to ring peter husbands tomorrow as already spoke to him and really liked what i got to know of him over the phone as he came across very genuine. Was bit reluctant at first as he is further so will cost more but i want the best as no way want to go down the route of a bad fitted saddle and physio! Thanks everyone for your replies has really helped, especially those that suggested peter husband it only made my gut feeling about him even stronger. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## celesteyates (18 September 2008)

right so i am now booked with peter husbands who is coming out next tuesday, and it is safe to say that i feel confident in having chosen him. He is really reasonable in price too as is costing £90 to fit and completely re-flock. Thanks again everyone who gave me their thoughts and opinions.


----------

